# Burton-ising Water - Is It Worth The Effort ?



## BOG (3/3/08)

Hi,

Working on a Fullers ESB clone (thanks Screwy) and it calls for Burton-ised water. Picked up the powders from the HBS on the weekend.

I'm wondering how many people modify their water profile.

If you do, what results do you see? Is it truely worth the effort or is it something what makes only slight flavour changes.




BOG


----------



## kevnlis (3/3/08)

I have done it, and IMHO it is for sure worth the effort! I start with tank water which I had analysed by the CSIRO and was shown to contain less than .2 ppm of anything... meaning I consider it to be absolute zero. I have done Burton Ales and also make adjustments to my Guinness water. I have never done a split batch with and without the different water profile, but I feel the difference would be tremendous!


----------



## Jye (3/3/08)

I dont completely burtonise my water but for APAs add enough calcium sulfate to get the sulfates up to 200ppm (Burton is about 700ppm). Ive found this gives my beer a drier mouthfeel and sharpens/brightens the hop flavour, well worth the trouble.

Dogfish Head also modify their water to a sulfate level of 400ppm.


----------



## kevnlis (3/3/08)

If you have a look here:

http://www.tinkletots.net/kevnlis/Water%20Chemistry.doc

This is the calculations I used to make my additions.


----------



## BOG (3/3/08)

I've entered a Sydney Water profile in Beer Smith and it has produced the required additions table for the mash water.
Have attached in a prevous post.

I'm still struggeling to get my process up to scratch. I'm still getting very low conversion (62%). 
Was wondering if it's a marginal difference in flavour. (small Lever) or something that really changes the flavour profile.

Sound like it's a yes.



BOG


----------



## /// (3/3/08)

BOG said:


> I've entered a Sydney Water profile in Beer Smith and it has produced the required additions table for the mash water.
> Have attached in a prevous post.
> 
> I'm still struggeling to get my process up to scratch. I'm still getting very low conversion (62%).
> ...



Yes, Yes Yes, it is worth it. If you are having mash issue then it seems you need Big Ray Day as part of your salvation!

Scotty


----------



## BOG (3/3/08)

Sorry,

Big Ray Day ??


----------



## Adric Hunter (8/3/08)

honestly i cant taste an enormous difference between my brews, no matter what i do with the water, but all i brew is ales and i know that lagers seem to be a lot more picky with their water choice


----------



## sah (8/3/08)

My experience tells me it is worth it, even if you just concentrate on sulphate.

It gives you a sharper bitterness and hop character.

regards,
Scott


----------



## neonmeate (9/3/08)

for sure it is worth it - but fullers beers don't have a very hard-water flavour to me - they're not burtonised to the same extent as things like black sheep or landlord.


----------



## tangent (9/3/08)

Trying not to go on about _Beer Alchemy_ all the time but...


I have these readouts:





Makes it pretty simple.


----------



## neonmeate (9/3/08)

tangent said:


> Trying not to go on about _Beer Alchemy_ all the time but...
> 
> 
> I have these readouts:
> ...



except that brewers in london have that programme too, and can select "burton" or "munich" or whatever... just because a brewery is in london doesn't mean that water profile will be right. although probably closer!


----------

